

Freud, Einstein, and Upaya: Contemporary Reflections on the Question "Why War?" - anonymuse
http://www.scu.edu/ethics/publications/submitted/jontepace/whywar.html

======
anonymuse
Here's a [PDF] link to the original letters:

[http://www.public.asu.edu/~jmlynch/273/documents/FreudEinste...](http://www.public.asu.edu/~jmlynch/273/documents/FreudEinstein.pdf)

